# ECM Recall



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

Have been having trouble with my bike for a while as discussed in a previous thread (ELECTRICAL TROUBLE)and discovered that my Sportsman was covered under the expanded ECM recall. As stated my speedo cluster burned up and I described the problems I have been having to a dealer service rep and he said it was definately the ECM. So I asked about my speedo cluster being covered as part of the recall and he said unfortunately it would not be covered. I fail to understand why when Polaris' bad ECM caused my good speedo cluster to burn up it would not cover it.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

We call them stealers for a reason


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I would call Polaris direct and tell them if they still say no then tell that your going to a different brand bike and post on all the forums what they didn't do for you.


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

Well the Sportsman's at the dealer for the recall work. I am hoping against hope that Polaris will replace the speedo. The rep told me he did'nt think they would and I reminded him that my speedo was good until Polaris' bad ECM destroyed it.


----------

